#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  Best book for Gate preparation!!

## siva9077

Best GATE books for Computer Science, Mechanical Engineering, Civil Engineering. So we guide you in the best possible way to prepare GATE exam through selection of right books.





  Similar Threads: GATE preparation book for civil engineering full pdf download Best book for preparation for production engineering for gate 2013 How to Choose the Right Book for GATE Preparation Best Book for GATE preparation and Good basic concepts for Each Subject Wich book to for GATE preparation

----------


## mukesh1126

Fadoo engineer is a good site for an engineer to solve its problem at easy way

----------


## sam_gunjan

If you are preparing for GATE, just understand the concepts and go topic Wise.. and start solving R.K Kanodia which contains Multiple choice questions.and also the previous year papers by MADE-EASY.Compared to other publications MADE-EASY notes are good.

----------


## M Sajjan

G.K publication books for gate .....

----------


## durga.singh0201

GATE Books by RK Kanodia are Excellent books. If any one do self study, these books are very helpful. Even coaching people are scared from these books.

----------


## Bodhare Tushar Sukdeo

GATE Book by RK Kanodia for Electrical Engineering is the best........

----------


## asdfg_13

*Right now (November** end**)....... just use GATE MCO's by R K Kanodia...........!!!!!!* :(y): 
*Also use 'Previous Years Papers (topic-wise)** by R K Kanodia or GATE papers by G K Publications..... 
**  Note: for EC branch...*

----------


## deepak.me

yaa, use GATE by RK  Kanodia and subjectwise books of Kanodia and Ashish Murolia. These are far better than any other books.

----------


## dlata

for gate you need practice of problems. for practice kanodia books is a great source. Read all books for rk kanodia for gate. in every book you will find lot of things to learn.

----------


## ammusonu

Rather than kanoria go for standard books.. they will be more helpful...

----------


## reenacute

If you read only standard text books. you will not get selected. Now the gate scenario is different. Cracking gate means getting a best job in PSU. A very tough competition is their. You have to read everything that could leads to you ahead from others.
You have to learn apply the concept given in standard books.
Read standard text books but after reading these books solve only kanodia. GATE is numerical oriented exam and you have to read everything that makes you able to solve problems.
Kanodia books provides great numerials drawn from books like nemean, streetmen banarjee, symon hykin, sadiku.

----------


## ammusonu

First Give the priority to standard books then solve the ques from Kanoria.. i already got selected by reading standrd books.. but for more problms go for kanoria..

----------


## Charvishah

yaa.. u r absolute correct. thanks for advice.

----------


## chabrak

The best book are RK kanodia and ashish murolia books on gate. Every book of these author is great. If you read these books, you will get grt confidence in problem solving.

----------


## silpasree

plz suggest best books for gate(ece) ,for preparing in home

----------

